# new to the site



## fishdaddy1 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm new to the site as well as new to surf fishin' - i'm born and raised on freshwater fishin'. I'm going to be staying in the villas this week and was hoping for some insight on where to fish, what to fish for and what to use for bait/lures. hope to hear from someone and look forward to talking with other enthusiasts...


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

It's tough fishin' off the Villas beaches, very shallow there. I'd suggest NCM beaches and southward. The ferry jetty, Higbees Beach, and Sunset Beach (Concrete Ship) are all relatively easy to fish, productive places. Fish any bottom float rig baited with, squid, clam, crab, cut bait etc, you'll get somethin'. Spoons, jigs, cranks, bucktails all work, just a matter of where & when. Good luck to ya, let us know how you do.......:fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome to the family and ditto for what my good friend said above.


----------

